# My eye... macroed!



## Amnesic (Jan 19, 2008)

My eye, the actual eye is unedited... just some contrast adjustments in photoshop. I wasn't sure if I should take out the flash within the pupil or not though.  







I was thinking of another shot to put with this, since just one shot of my eye is kind of lame.  So here is another shot I took, but there is something within the clouds.  Can you see the face?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice eye shot, although there is a little reflection in the bottom right half of your eye that is a little annoying, ... i'm missing the face


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow...now thats up close and personall.  Great shot.s


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 19, 2008)

That eye shot is COOL!!


----------



## ksven (Jan 19, 2008)

I love the eye. Very nice color :] I cant see the face


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 19, 2008)

hot eye!


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 19, 2008)

I can see a face, kind of sleepy with the con trail running across it..  father wind. Nice eye too.

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## Amnesic (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks!  This is where the face is, Ls3D had it right.   It might be easier to compare it with the original.


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice eye shot, reminds me of one of the sample photos for the Sigma SD14.


----------



## Amnesic (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks!  I wonder if there is anything else I can do with it... besides just being an eye shot.


----------

